# Invalid Active X/com entries



## amygg (Nov 9, 2002)

Hello. My name is Mike. I am new here as you can probably all tell. I'm also a very desperate person in need of some help. It all started about 2 or 3 months ago. I don't know what happened then but maybe I installed upgrade AOL 7. I can't pin it down exactly to anything but I did upgrade AOL sometime near that time. Here goes. Everytime I open a pcture file my mouse starts acting very weird, hard to move, sometimes it right clicks by itself while I'm moving it across the monitor. Also my typing starts becoming slow and making all kinds of typos. I run Norton Utilities WinDoctor and it tell me I have 15 invalid active x/com entries. There is a long string of numbers and letters that refer to another long string. Each entry has a different string. The problem happens everytime I open a picture file. I don't know if the strings are the same each time this happens. I use either AOL 7.0 to look at pictures or MGI PhotoSuite 8.1. Once I open a picture file such as a jpeg, gif, bmp etc. the problem happens, always 15 invaid Active x/com entries, I run Norton, let Norton repair, restart and the problem is alleviated until the next time which is everyday because I have to look at pictures to make purchases for work. I had read somewhere that I needed to get rid of AOL 7 and downgrade to AOL 5 but I have all kinds of email that I use that's on 7 and I hear there are many probelms with AOL 5. I use MGI PhotoSuite because it came with the camera and it has great photo album and editing feature that works well with my work. (I buy paintings). Doesn't matter if I use the AOL or the MGI, it always happens and with 15 invalid entries. I'm goin' bananas here. I've done a search on the board but haven't come up with anything solid other than there are other people with similar probelms with Active x entires. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm also not a geek (wish I were) Thanks, Mike


----------



## amygg (Nov 9, 2002)

I forgot to mention I'm running WIndows 98. I've run Norton anti virus and ad-aware.


----------



## lesamie (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi Mike.

Have you done a complete virus scan of your computer, with updated definitions.

Here is a link that might be worth reading;

http://www.geocities.com/~budallen/activex.html

Hope this helps.

Amie


----------



## amygg (Nov 9, 2002)

I did do a complete scan today and a couple in the past month. I uninstalled MGI PhotoSuite 8.0 and restarted. I then opened PhotoShop 5.0 limited edition, which I fogto I had, and then ran Norton, no problems. I then opened AOL 7 and tried their picture finder and then ran Norton and the 15 problems reappeared. I had Norton repair and then restarted and then opened AOL again without trying PhotoShop and the same 15 problems appeared. It appears that maybe it's the AOL doing it. I have 2 other earlier versions of AOL on my computer that I keep for the mails sake but never use. I'm wondering if there could be a conflict there. Wondering if I should go to the upgraded AOL 8.0. or should I suspect something else? I copied one of the keys that Norton is telling me is referring to an invalid application identifier. If anyone knows about these things. Here goes.
The key,"CLSID\{225789FD-CCA8-11D2-A719-0060B0B41584}," refers to an invalid application indentifier, "{225789EE-CCA8-11D2-A719-0060B0B41584}." 
I noticed that most of the keys are almost identical except for the 6th,7th and 8th numbers and letters that follow right after the CLSID\{ So all but two of the keys are
"CLSID\{22578xxx-CCA8=11D2-A719-0060B0B41584} where xxx are the 6th.7th and 8th numbers that are different in the key strings. This all makes gobbldegoke to me but maybe it's easy for those in the know. Like I said a couple of the other strings are different. So 13 are almost identical keys as stated above. 
Thanks


----------



## amygg (Nov 9, 2002)

I just found out that the same problems appear in Norton DiskDoc if I sign onto AOL and then use the browser. So if I either use AOL browser or open a picture with AOL then I get the same 15 problems reported with the ActiveX/COM's. Everytime someone emails me a picture of a painting it opens up in AOL. and I get the 15 problems reporting again. I would think AOL would work with just about anything. I do notice that I do not have AOL associated to be my primary web browser or email client. I'm wondering if that may have an influence? I run a couple of business's on my computer which require many email accounts. and I do have Netscape set as my primary browser.


----------



## lesamie (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi Mike.

I would guess the problem is that Norton is only removing the registry's CSLID entries for the COM object -- but that is not really taking care of the problem. Something keeps registering itself to that CSLID -- and doing it incorrectly. Until you figure out WHAT keeps doing that, the process may just continue to occur over and over -- no matter how many times Norton removes those entries.

One of the keys refers to this entry in the registry: AOL_ClientDeviceDB.AOL_ClientDevice.DB.1. 

With AOL, who knows what it's doing, It looks like some .dll or .ocx is not being properly registered by AOL. 

I'm sorry I can't really help much, but would suggest you try reinstalling the Aol software to see if that corrects the problem.

At least you know for certain that it is Aol and not your other programs.

Amie


----------



## amygg (Nov 9, 2002)

I've got another question about this. I've got DSL and running Zone Alarm. I've got AOL unchecked under the heading of allow server. Am I suppose to have it checked to allow server? Thanks


----------



## lesamie (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi Mike.

The only thing I can tell you about that, is that I am on Adsl and also run Zone Alarm, though not Aol, and the only program I allow server rights to is Norton E-mail protect. I have absolutely no problems surfing without letting Internet Explorer have server rights, so would not think it was necessary for Aol.

Amie


----------

